# Γλωσσική (και νοητική) επάρκεια του Λαϊκού Λαχείου: substandard



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Στην κρίση σας το επίπεδο της περιγραφής (έχω επισυνάψει κι έναν Πίνακα Κερδών επιτυχούς κλήρωσης για ευκολότερη κατανόηση):

Το Λαϊκό Λαχείο θεσπίστηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1941 σαν φυσική συνέχεια του Λαχείου του Στόλου με την αρχική ονομασία «Λαϊκόν Λαχείον υπέρ της Κοινωνικής Πρόνοιας».

Το Λαϊκό Λαχείο είναι ένα απλό περιοδικό λαχείο αυτοτελών εβδομαδιαίων κληρώσεων που κυκλοφορεί σε σειρές των 80.000 αριθμών (1-80.000) και κληρώνεται κάθε Τρίτη (στις 19:00). Η κλήρωσή του μεταδίδεται απευθείας από την ΕΡΤ.

Κάθε ακέραιο γραμμάτιο [πιο κάτω ονομάζεται συχνά 'λαχνός' και επίσης 'πεντάδα', στον δε Πίνακα Κερδών επίσης Λαχνός, και "ακέραια γραμμάτια" μία φορά στο τέλος] αποτελείται από πέντε επί μέρους γραμμάτια [στον Πίνακα Κερδών ονομάζονται 'στοιχεία'. Θα μπορούσε να τα λέει π.χ. "υπογραμμάτια'] με τα στοιχεία α, β, γ δ, και ε, κοστίζει 10 € και του [ενός] πέμπτου 2 €.

Μοιράζει στους τυχερούς πάνω από το 61,5% των ακαθαρίστων εισπράξεών του.

Για κάθε σειρά του λαχείου, κληρώνονται 120 λαχνοί που διακρίνονται στον πρώτο λαχνό, σε δύο μεγάλους και σε 117 μεσαίους λαχνούς. Επίσης υπάρχει μία πληθώρα χιλιάδων μικρών λαχνών.

Από τον Ιούλιο του 1991 άρχισε η εφαρμογή του τρίδυμου λαχνού ο οποίος βελτιώθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1995 με την καθιέρωση του «μεγάλου λαχνού» της κλήρωσης.

Ο τρίδυμος λαχνός αποτελείται από τρεις λαχνούς τριών διαδοχικών σειρών που προσδιορίζονται μετά από κλήρωση ενός αριθμού σε μια από τις σειρές που κυκλοφορούν. Ο μεγάλος λαχνός κληρώνεται μεταξύ των [επί μέρους ή υπο-] γραμματίων του «πρώτου λαχνού» του τριδύμου και κερδίζει σταθερά 400.000 €.

Από την 27η κλήρωση του 1998 θεσπίζεται η πρόσθετη χρηματοδότηση του « Μεγάλου Λαχνού » με ποσά που κυμαίνονται από 50.000 έως και 1.500.000 € , μέσω της διεξαγωγής μιας πρόσθετης κλήρωσης στην οποία κληρώνεται ένας τυχαίος διψήφιος αριθμός, ενώ από την 1η κλήρωση του 2011 τα ποσά χρηματοδότησης κυμαίνονται από 600.000 € έως 1.600.000 €.

*Τρόπος Κλήρωσης*

Για την κλήρωση του λαχείου χρησιμοποιούνται επτά σύγχρονες ηλεκτρομηχανικές κληρωτίδες. Η πρώτη κληρωτίδα περιέχει οκτώ (8) σφαιρίδια που στο εξωτερικό τους αναγράφουν τους αριθμούς 0 έως και 7. Οι επόμενες πέντε [=τέσσερις, βλ. παρακάτω] κληρωτίδες περιέχουν δέκα (10) σφαιρίδια με τους αριθμούς 0 έως και 9. Η έκτη κληρωτίδα περιέχει τόσα σφαιρίδια όσα και οι σειρές του λαχείου που κυκλοφόρησαν [ενώ μόλις πριν είπε ότι "οι επόμενες πέντε", δηλ. οι 2-6, "περιέχουν δέκα (10) σφαιρίδια"!] και η τελευταία περιέχει τέσσερα [πέντε!] σφαιρίδια με τους αριθμούς [=γράμματα;] των στοιχείων ενός ακέραιου γραμματίου δηλ. Α, Β, Γ, Δ, Ε.

Το σύστημα τίθεται σε περιστροφική κίνηση ,για να ανακατευθούν τα σφαιρίδια. Από τα πέντε πρώτα στοιχεία [=κληρωτίδες], με αυτόματη διαδικασία, αναδεικνύεται ένας αριθμός, που είναι ο πρώτος λαχνός του πίνακα κερδών και αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα τον πρώτο λαχνό του τριδύμου.

Ο σχηματισμός των υπολοίπων 119 λαχνών, γίνεται αυτόματα με γνώμονα τον πρώτο λαχνό της κλήρωσης από το ειδικό βιβλίο κατανομής αριθμών του Λαϊκού Λαχείου.

Για το σχηματισμό του τρίδυμου λαχνού (ο οποίος απορροφά ποσοστό 14% των ακαθαρίστων εισπράξεων του λαχείου κάθε κλήρωσης, προσαυξημένα κατά 225.000 € όσα δηλαδή τα κέρδη των τριών σειρών του πρώτου λαχνού) χρησιμοποιείται η έκτη κληρωτίδα στην οποία έχουν τοποθετηθεί οι σειρές του λαχείου. Τίθεται σε περιστροφική κίνηση και μόλις ακινητοποιηθεί, αναδεικνύεται η σειρά στην οποία ανήκει ο πρώτος λαχνός του τριδύμου. Οι δεύτερος και τρίτος λαχνός του τρίδυμου λαχνού, σχηματίζονται αυτόματα χωρίς να κληρωθούν , με την προσθήκη του αριθμού +1 και –1 στον αριθμό της σειράς που κληρώθηκε. Ο ίδιος αριθμός στις υπόλοιπες σειρές κερδίζει 75.000 €.

Για τον καθορισμό του «Μεγάλου Λαχνού» της κλήρωσης χρησιμοποιείται η έβδομη κληρωτίδα στην οποία όπως προαναφέραμε τοποθετούνται τα στοιχεία Α,Β,Γ,Δ,Ε, που αντιστοιχούν στα [επιμέρους] γραμμάτια που αποτελούν μία πεντάδα και από την οποία αναδεικνύεται το [επιμέρους] γραμμάτιο του πρώτου λαχνού του τριδύμου, που κερδίζει το μεγάλο λαχνό [βραβείο] της κλήρωσης ο οποίος [το οποίο] ανέρχεται σταθερά στα 400.000 €.

Από την 27η κλήρωση του 1998 ο «μεγάλος λαχνός» της κλήρωσης χρηματοδοτείται με πρόσθετα κέρδη μέσω της διαδικασίας μιας πρόσθετης κλήρωσης που έπεται της κύριας κλήρωσης του λαχείου.

Στην πρόσθετη κλήρωση χρησιμοποιείται το τέταρτο και πέμπτο στοιχείο της κληρωτίδας [=η τέταρτη και πέμπτη κληρωτίδα, υποθέτω] για να κληρωθεί ένας διψήφιος τυχαίος αριθμός που αποτελείται από δεκάδα μεταξύ των αριθμών 0 και 9 και μονάδα μεταξύ των αριθμών 0 μέχρι και 9 και ο οποίος καθορίζει το ποσό της χρηματοδότησης του μεγάλου λαχνού.

Αναλυτικά:
Αν ο διψήφιος αριθμός συμπέσει ακριβώς με τους δύο τελευταίους αριθμούς του πρώτου λαχνού της κλήρωσης δηλ. η δεκάδα συμπέσει με τη δεκάδα και η μονάδα με τη μονάδα τότε χρηματοδοτείται ο «μεγάλος λαχνός» της κλήρωσης των 400.000 €, με επιπλέον 1.600.000 € + δεκάδα [τι είναι αυτό το '+ δεκάδα';] και αυξάνεται [=τα κέρδη του αυξάνονται] σε 2.000.000 €.
Αν ο διψήφιος αριθμός συμπέσει αντίστροφα με τους δυο τελευταίους αριθμούς του πρώτου λαχνού, δηλαδή η δεκάδα συμπέσει με τη μονάδα και η μονάδα με τη δεκάδα, τότα χρηματοδοτείται ο "μεγάλος λαχνός" της κλήρωσης των 400.000 € με επιπλέον 600.000 € και αυξάνεται [=τα κέρδη του αυξάνονται] σε 1.000.000 €.

*ΤΖΑΚ ΠΟΤ*

Εφόσον ένας, δύο ή όλοι οι [επιμέρους, συστατικοί] λαχνοί του τρίδυμου λαχνού κληρωθούν σε αριθμούς αδιαθέτων γραμματίων της κλήρωσης, το ποσό των κερδών αυτών μεταφέρεται στην επόμενη κλήρωση μειωμένο κατά 5% για τις τρεις πρώτες συνεχόμενες φορές και κατά 10% για τις επόμενες πέραν της τρίτης φοράς και προσαυξάνει το ποσό του τρίδυμου λαχνού της επόμενης κλήρωσης.

Σε κάθε ΤΖΑΚ-ΠΟΤ αυξάνονται τα κέρδη του Μεγάλου Λαχνού κατά 300.000 €. Το εναπομείναν υπόλοιπο κατανέμεται σε ποσοστό 40% στα υπόλοιπα γραμμάτια (4/5) του πρώτου Λαχνού του τριδύμου Λαχνού και το υπόλοιπο 60% στα γραμμάτεια [γραμμάτια] (10/5) του δεύτερου και τρίτου Λαχνού του Τρίδυμου.

Παραγραφή των κερδών. Το δικαίωμα για την είσπραξη κέρδους παραγράφεται μετά από πάροδο τεσσάρων μηνών από την ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής της κλήρωσης.

Γενικά, κυριαρχεί η λέξη 'στοιχεία', ίσως επειδή είναι γλωσσικά αστοιχείωτοι.

Πέρα από αυτά, έχω δυο τεχνικές απορίες:
1/ αφού η έκτη κληρωτίδα έχει τόσα σφαιρίδια όσες και οι σειρές, αν κληρωθεί η πρώτη ή η τελευταία σειρά πώς μπορεί να βγει τρίδυμος λαχνός προσθέτοντας στον αριθμό της νικήτριας σειράς τους αριθμούς +1 και -1;
2/ Δεν μπορεί να κληρωθεί αριθμός του οποίου έχει/ουν αγοραστεί μόνο ένα ή περισσότερα επιμέρους γραμμάτια (=στοιχεία, γράμματα) και όχι ολόκληρο το γραμμάτιο; Αν μπορεί, τότε τι γίνεται; μειώνονται αναλόγως όλα τα διανεμόμενα κέρδη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

ΛΟΛ! Είσαι στους υποψήφιους επενδυτές;

Το κείμενο είναι γραμμένο άθλια, από άνθρωπο (ή ανθρώπους· πολύ πιθανό να πρόκειται για συμμετοχική και εποχιακά διαστρωματωμένη δουλειά) που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει ακριβής ορολογία και περιγραφή.

Στην πρώτη σου απορία, _υποθέτω_ ότι αν κληρωθεί η πρώτη ή τελευταία σειρά, οίκοθεν νοείται {συγγνώμη, αλλά πόσες ευκαιρίες έχεις να γράψεις τέτοια ελληνικούρα;} ότι οι σειρές είναι τοποθετημένες οιονεί (άλα της!) κυκλικά, οπότε η προηγούμενη της πρώτης είναι η τελευταία και η επόμενη της τελευταίας η πρώτη (κάτι σαν αυτό που λένε: και οι έσχατοι έσονται πρώτοι).

Στη δεύτερη, την πολυσκελή, αγνοώ πλήρως την απάντηση. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Όχι στους επενδυτές, στους παίχτες πού και πού...

Μμ, ναι, μπορεί να είναι κυκλικό. Θα 'πρεπε να το λέει, πάντως, γιατί π.χ. 9+1 δεν ισούται με 0, ούτε 0-1 ισούται με 9. (Μ' αρέσουν οι τέτοιες ελληνικούρες!)


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2012)

Νεότερα από το μέτωπο του Λαϊκού Λαχείου, στα τεχνικά ζητήματα, όχι στα γλωσσικά:

Ναι, το σύστημα με τις σειρές είναι κυκλικό, όπως _οίκοθεν νοούσες_, Δόκτορ! Μάλιστα ο λαχειοπώλης που ρώτησα μού είπε πως οι σειρές είναι στάνταρ 10. Αμέλησα να τον ρωτήσω αν είναι 0-9 ή 1-10.

Δεν υπάρχει γραμμάτιο πουλημένο εν μέρει. Από τη στιγμή που φεύγει από τα χέρια του εκδότη των Λαχείων, θεωρείται πουλημένο ολόκληρο στο Πρακτορείο που το αγόρασε. Όσα δεν αγοράσει το κοινό, αποτελούν ιδιοκτησία του Πρακτορείου ή περαιτέρω του λαχειοπώλη, χωρίς δυνατότητα επιστροφής. Οπότε φροντίζουν να μην αγοράζουν παραπάνω απ' όσα υπολογίζουν ότι θα διαθέσουν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν υπάρχει γραμμάτιο πουλημένο εν μέρει. Από τη στιγμή που φεύγει από τα χέρια του εκδότη των Λαχείων, θεωρείται πουλημένο ολόκληρο στο Πρακτορείο που το αγόρασε. Όσα δεν αγοράσει το κοινό, αποτελούν ιδιοκτησία του Πρακτορείου ή περαιτέρω του λαχειοπώλη, χωρίς δυνατότητα επιστροφής. Οπότε φροντίζουν να μην αγοράζουν παραπάνω απ' όσα υπολογίζουν ότι θα διαθέσουν.



Καλημέρα. Είναι πράγματι έτσι αυτό; Μου λύνεται μία από τις δύο απορίες που είχα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που δεν παίζω λαχεία. Πότε γίνονται οι επιστροφές από τους λαχειοπώλες; Και πώς ξέρουν την ώρα της κλήρωσης κατά πόσο έχει διατεθεί ένας λαχνός; Το δεύτερο παραμένει απορία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2012)

Τι να σου πω, αυτός μου είπε ότι επιστροφές δεν γίνονται, το έγραψα ήδη. Άρα, πάντα σύμφωνα μ' αυτόν, ό,τι έχει αγοραστεί από τα Πρακτορεία (που ταΐζουν και τους λαχειοπώλες) "έχει διατεθεί".


----------

